# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  HCU-Client More MTK models IMEI repair, read bootloader, direct unlock added

## mohamed73

IMEI Repair, direct unlock, read bootloader (FRP was before) added for :  *Huawei Ascend Y6 Pro*
TIT-AL00
TIT-CL10
TIT-L01
TIT-L02
TIT-TL00
TIT-U02  *Huawei G Power*
TIT-U02  *Huawei Holly2 plus*
TIT-AL00
TIT-CL10  *Huawei Honor 4C Pro*
TIT-L01
TIT-TL00  *Huawei ECO*
LUA-L03
LUA-L13
LUA-L23  *Huawei Y3II*
LUA-L01
LUA-L02
LUA-L21
LUA-U02
LUA-U03
LUA-U22
LUA-U23  *Huawei Y6 Elite*
LYO-L01
LYO-L02
LYO-L03  *Huawei Y6II compact*
LYO-L01
LYO-L02
LYO-L03  *Huawei Y5II*
CUN-L01
CUN-L02
CUN-L03
CUN-L21
CUN-L22
CUN-L23
CUN-L33 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

